# Tokoz Ruten - wer weiß da was?



## Dübel (23. Januar 2021)

In meinem Besitz befindet sich diese 3 Meter lange Tokoz Rute. Leider ist die von einem Vorbesitzer nur auf Optik überarbeitet worden. Wirklich fischbar ist sie nicht.
Ich finde kaum Informationen zu gespließten Ruten aus tschechoslowakischer Produktion. Hat jemand einen Katalog oder irgendwelche Kenntnisse, er hier teilen möchte?


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2021)

pruty : TOKOZ   -  sběratelské stránky |  : Svet-Stranek.cz : osobní stránky zdarma snadno a rychle
					

; Svet-Stranek.cz : osobní stránky zdarma snadno a rychle




					tokoznavijaky.freepage.cz


----------



## Dübel (23. Januar 2021)

Danke schön @angler1996 ! 
Das hilft schon ein bisschen. Rudimentäres Verständnis slawischer Sprachen ist vorhanden und Bilder sprechen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Dübel (23. Januar 2021)

Auf der Seite gibt es sogar einen Katalog! Top!






						Katalog TOKOZ : TOKOZ   -  sběratelské stránky |  : Svet-Stranek.cz : osobní stránky zdarma snadno a rychle
					

; Svet-Stranek.cz : osobní stránky zdarma snadno a rychle




					tokoznavijaky.freepage.cz


----------



## Schuppenputzer (24. Januar 2021)

Da hat doch erst vor Kurzem genau so ein Stecken in der E-Bucht erfolgreich seinen Besitzer für 40,50 Euronen gewechselt….darf ich dazu gratulieren?

Meine 1471er von Tokoz ist mir auf gleichem Weg vor 5 Jahren zugelaufen und erfreut sich nach einer moderaten Verschönerung eines ruhigen Daseins - heißt im Klartext: höchstens 3 Aufenthalte im Jahr ein Weg ans Wasser.

Daten: Länge 2,96m / Gewicht 374 g / Testlast 1100 g / erstanden für ca. 15 €

Gruß, Reinhard


----------



## Dübel (24. Januar 2021)

Ich hab die hier geteilte Website jetzt mal durch den Google-Übersetzer gejagt. Der liefert gut lesbare Ergebnisse. Danke schöne nochmal,  @angler1996, fürs Teilen!

Jetzt muss natürlich weiter recherchiert werden, um die genauen Zusammenhänge zwischen der Firma TOKOZ und der in Großbritannien in den 60erJahren verkauften Black Seal aufzudecken. 
Diese wurden wohl von TOKOZ fix und fertig geliefert und von R.G. Edwards & Son vertrieben. 

Auch die Firma Mordex in Sheffield hat wohl bei TOKOZ Blanks gekauft und im eigenen Werk dann zu fertigen Ruten aufgebaut.

Hier meine Black Seal kurz bevor die Rutte biss.


----------



## Dübel (24. Januar 2021)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Da hat doch erst vor Kurzem genau so ein Stecken in der E-Bucht erfolgreich seinen Besitzer für 40,50 Euronen gewechselt….darf ich dazu gratulieren?
> 
> Meine 1471er von Tokoz ist mir auf gleichem Weg vor 5 Jahren zugelaufen und erfreut sich nach einer moderaten Verschönerung eines ruhigen Daseins - heißt im Klartext: höchstens 3 Aufenthalte im Jahr ein Weg ans Wasser.
> 
> ...


Ui, die schaut schön aus! Hast du die renoviert oder war die so? Die sollte aber häufiger ans Wasser dürfen, finde ich!


----------

